# Late period after the IVF one. Suggestions?



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I am about day 33 - this is the second period including the one that came with bfn.  Any advice?  Need this one to start next ISCI.  The waiting is getting to me.  Advice, thoughts etc?

I did take HPT - bfn. 

Tee


----------



## esrj199 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi

I think it's quite a common side effect to have a delayed AF after IVF. My first one was bang on time and my second was a week late, but it did come so hang in there! Xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Teeinparis . I have irregular cycles so when they said to me after my failed ivf cycle that i had to wait for 3 periods before i could start fet my mouth hit the floor but after a fw up apt they told me its a 3 month wait or a 3 menses wait, which ever comes first. I agree with what your saying though when your periods start being - well not normal for you it is a mind game  cause you hear these stories where people have got pregnant after ivf and you pray that is you . I did the same this month- gut wrenching


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup, three days late.  It is so hard as I have been getting all the symptoms for over a week now.....

Did go for a blood test (same price as hpt and more accurate). Plus in France you don't need a referral - just the 17 € 

Just want to take some Chinese herbs and parsley tea to speed things along - but need to make sure negative.  Plus I took the hpt in the afternoon so not sure if as reliable - think I am just deluded.  But with sore breasts, cramps, sex 2-4 x per week, leg cramps, etc I just want to be sure.


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course you do and its defo a sensible idea before you start taking any herbal remedies. I have my fingers and toes crossed that one way or another you get your BFP teeninparis


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I was the same as you, my AF arrived this morning 24 days late, as you can imagine I was getting mega impatient.  The 1st one after the injections arrived bang on time, god knows what happened this month but completely normal I read for bleed 2.  Im now on the long 72 hour wait to see if we can have our FET this month.

Good luck!
Gemma x


----------

